# why why why do doges eat stones???



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I would love to have my pup out in the back garden with me when I am gardening, but she eats the stones. Even on a walk I will let her have a good dogy sniff, then bam - she pops a stone in the mouth.

What is it about stones that they like (this so I can divert to something else)
Or 
Is she just tying to attention seek, as when I notice her with a stone I then have to give her the attention to remove it. 

We are still working on the leave command and for things like balls and toys she is good but something that fits in her mouth not a chance :frown:

any suggestions


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

I had the same issue with my Golden when he was a young pup. Fortunately he didn't swallow the stones. He just liked how it felt to have them in his mouth. So he would sit there and swish a stone around in his mouth, then spit it out. He has since outgrown this behavior. Based on what I've seen with my pup, I'm sure your pup is just exploring the world around her by putting everything (including stones) in her mouth. I would be concerned only if she is actually swallowing the stones. For what its worth, my Golden thinks dirt is somewhat tasty, too! Now he's into dirt and sticks, but not so much that I have to be concerned.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My Black Russian pup does the same thing! He puts EVERYTHING and I mean everything in his mouth. I am always watching him. A lot of it he spits back out, thank goodness. He has gotten better because when I see him get something in his mouth that he shoudn't I just go "Ahh" and tell him to drop it. Once he drops it I replace it with a chewie or a toy that he can chew on and then give him tons of praise for chewing on the new item. 

I am sure that as our pups get older the putting everything in their mouth will lessen....atleast I hope so! :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'll chime in especially when bubba brings them into the house...he just mouths them, i hope....i've not seen him swallow them..

he is the first dog i've ever had who has done this....

any way to cure it?


----------



## Jester's King (Mar 12, 2010)

Sometimes dogs will go for rocks and lick metal when they lack certain nutrients. Not likely the case with a young pup, but some adolescent or adult dogs that really obsess over it have been found to. Be careful after adult teeth come in. Even if not swallowing rocks, broken teeth are just as bad or worse.
As for how to stop it... Many or most puppies do out grow it. And as someone mentioned, always replace it with the proper chew item. She/he will probably like those very hard nylabones. I like to replace whatever is being chewed with something of similar density, texture etc. So always having a variety of toys ready to give is crucial. Once "leave it" is learned that will be priceless! For now a quick "ahh" is all you need, followed with praise and treats for chewing the right stuff. Praise and treat anytime she goes for toys on her own. Don't set up a chain of get rock=get treat... Always wait for her to go for the toy i.e. Don't give a treat just for dropping the rocks.
Good luck!
-Bryan


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he's fed a pretty well rounded diet....i don't think he's lacking in nutrients....maybe i'll look up granite and see what it's made of...

he does know 'leave it'...or 'stop' or 'ack'....he is a pug and is very food driven...so trading that for anything will work.....we use kongs and bully sticks...

he doesn't do it as often anymore...so maybe it was just a phase...we've not even had him a year....he's a little over 3 now.


----------



## Jester's King (Mar 12, 2010)

Kongs and bully sticks are great. What I was saying is that he may just like the feeling of rocks in his mouth, so the very hard nylabones may help satisfy that in a way kongs or bullysticks can't.
-Bryan


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Only suggestion I have is to watch him. Not long ago a friends dog died from eating rocks. They were always careful with her, she had a basket muzzle on anytime she was outside, she was obsessed with eating rocks. 
Guess they missed one.:-(



eternalstudent said:


> any suggestions


----------

